# absolute best supplement for muscle growth



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

title says it all. there are so many options i'd rather hear opinions from people who have experience with this stuff and not just the reviews from the companys


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 19, 2007)

Food.

Second of all would be protein/creatine.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 19, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Food.
> 
> Second of all would be protein/creatine.



How bout water does that help  Id go with creatine to next to proiper diet


----------



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

i've already been doing food, creatine, protein shakes, not so much water


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 19, 2007)

get a multi vit  and some fish oil and you should be good to go


----------



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> get a multi vit  and some fish oil and you should be good to go



yup i've been doing those too. just wanted to make sure i was taking advantage of everything possible


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

r u talkin pro hormones????


----------



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> r u talkin pro hormones????



i'm talkin anything thats not illegal ie steriods


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

Food.
Creatine.
Good Vitamins.
BCAA's
Amino Acids.
Whey.
Water.
Nitrix Oxide.

just naming a few


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

more....


Food
Protein 
Creatine 
Glutamine 
Multi-Vitamin 
Natural Test Booster 
HMB 
Growth Hormone 
NO (Nitric Oxide) 
Anti-Estrogens 
Protein Bars 
Amino Acids 
Methoxy, Ecdy 
ZMA


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*yeah*



spyder9669 said:


> i'm talkin anything thats not illegal ie steriods



otc supps = pro hormones


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*lol*



kinkery said:


> more....
> 
> 
> Food
> ...




Honey, *Growth *is not legal..... unless prescribed by a physician, same thing with testosterone and anti-estrogens


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*..............*



NordicNacho said:


> get a multi vit  and some fish oil and you should be good to go



Try "UDO'S OIL" it has all the flax and fish oils all togeher in it.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2007)

spyder9669 said:


> title says it all. there are so many options i'd rather hear opinions from people who have experience with this stuff and not just the reviews from the companys



aside of any type pf PH's creatine is the answer.


----------



## zombul (Apr 19, 2007)

There are many good things that are "legal" but could still be in the steroid/PH categories that are awesome for building muscle.Superdrol,Pro Magnon,Halodrol,Phera Plex,Methyl Masterdrol,Methyl Vol,Hemadrol,Methyl 1 Alpha,Methyl Drol,Phera Vol,GXL Original HD,Bold and many others.Many of these are the same compound distributed by diffrent companies.If you can't find something good,then your not looking hard enough!


----------



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

does anyone know anything about E-bomb and power cycle? these items are being sold by bcs labs and supposedly do all kinds of stuff


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> Honey, *Growth *is not legal..... unless prescribed by a physician, same thing with *testosterone and anti-estrogens*



natural test. boosters are legal and so are anti-estrogens


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 19, 2007)

*hey*



kinkery said:


> natural test. boosters are legal and so are anti-estrogens




did i say NATURAL TEST? NO I DIDNT.... fool
i SAID RX quality THE REAL SHIT
i dont know anyone who uses anything legal, lolol
HOW MANY CYCLES HAVE YOU DONE???? lolololol


----------



## nni (Apr 19, 2007)

protein and amino acid nutrient timing.

eaa + carbs pre
whey + carbs post
creatine


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 19, 2007)

nni said:


> protein and amino acid nutrient timing.
> 
> eaa + carbs pre
> whey + carbs post
> creatine



i not gonna lie man the whey+ carbs and post is honestly not that beneficial

if u eat a PHATASS meal before workout and eat  PHATASS meal post workout, u dont need any of that shit.
(doesnt mean i dont take supps tho, i take 5 tetra and nox CG3 preworkout) post i eat anythign i c, even pussy.


----------



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> i not gonna lie man the whey+ carbs and post is honestly not that beneficial
> 
> if u eat a PHATASS meal before workout and eat  PHATASS meal post workout, u dont need any of that shit.
> (doesnt mean i dont take supps tho, i take 5 tetra and nox CG3 preworkout) post i eat anythign i c, even pussy.



thats hilarious....anyway, i've been checking out the following products has anyone had any experience with these or know if they are worth a damn....

Cellmass, NoXplod, Nitrix (these are being sold together as a stack)

Halo-Jet

E-Bomb

Power Cycle


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

if anything just go with N.O-Xplode and Cellmass. forget the nitrix bullshit. i went through 3 bottles of the 360tabs of nitrix and  it was decent but it wasnt worth the money. get some animal pak's Nitrix oxide. cheaper and better


----------



## spyder9669 (Apr 19, 2007)

kinkery said:


> if anything just go with N.O-Xplode and Cellmass. forget the nitrix bullshit. i went through 3 bottles of the 360tabs of nitrix and  it was decent but it wasnt worth the money. get some animal pak's Nitrix oxide. cheaper and better



thanks for the info. i know someone who uses the noxplod and he went from twig to pretty seriously ripped over a year or so


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah no problem


----------



## nni (Apr 20, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> i not gonna lie man the whey+ carbs and post is honestly not that beneficial
> 
> if u eat a PHATASS meal before workout and eat  PHATASS meal post workout, u dont need any of that shit.
> (doesnt mean i dont take supps tho, i take 5 tetra and nox CG3 preworkout) post i eat anythign i c, even pussy.



the studies show that it is very beneficial.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

*pfft*



kinkery said:


> natural test. boosters are legal and so are anti-estrogens


^^^^


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> ^^^^


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 20, 2007)

spyder9669 said:


> thats hilarious....anyway, i've been checking out the following products has anyone had any experience with these or know if they are worth a damn....
> 
> Cellmass, NoXplod, Nitrix (these are being sold together as a stack)
> 
> ...



hey spyder, i have tried EVERY caffieinated pre workout supp, and i honestly say, stick to NON STIM preworkout supps. I think cell mass is a decent product probably, but im not very into the caffeinated pre workout supps. Unless you REALLY RELALY NEED!!! the energy i say find something else mon~!

i might start taking cell mass also haha = )


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 21, 2007)

nni said:


> the studies show that it is very beneficial.



Are meal replacement drinks really that important after your workout? Read on and decide for yourself.

Title: 

Hormonal responses to consecutive days of heavy-resistance exercise with or without nutritional supplementation.

Researchers:

Kraemer WJ, Volek JS, Bush JA, Putukian M, Sebastianelli aWJ
The Human Performance Laboratory, Ball State University, Muncie, Indiana 47306, USA.

Source:

J Appl Physiol 1998 Oct;85(4):1544-55

Summary:

Nine resistance-trained men consumed either a protein-carbohydrate supplement (Twin Lab???s MassFuel) or placebo for 1 wk in a crossover design separated by 7 days. The last 3 days of each treatment, subjects performed resistance exercise. The supplement was consumed (half serving) 2 h before and immediately after (half serving) the workout, and blood was obtained before and after exercise (0, 15, 30, 45, and 60 min postexercise). Lactate, growth hormone, and testosterone were significantly (P </= 0.05) elevated immediately postexercise in both placebo and supplemented groups. The lactate response was significantly lower during supplementation on days 2 and 3. Growth hormone and prolactin responses on day 1 were significantly higher during supplementation. After exercise, testosterone declined below resting values during supplementation. Cortisol decreased immediately postexercise on day 1; the response was diminished on days 2 and 3. Glucose and insulin were significantly elevated by 30 min during supplementation and remained stable during placebo. Insulin-like growth factor-I was higher during supplementatiom on days 2 and 3. These data indicate that protein-carbohydrate supplementation before and after training can alter the metabolic and hormonal responses to consecutive days of heavy-resistance exercise.

Discussion:

The reason for performing this study was to see what would happen after consecutive days of training and supplementation with a carb/protein drink. Most all previous studies looking at the effect of macronutrient supplementation are done acutely after a single bout of exercise.

The results of this study are not surprising. There was a significant increase in post-exercise glucose and insulin due to the carbs and BCAAs in the supplement drink. As with previous studies, there was also an increase in post exercise growth hormone however, it was only greater than placebo after the first workout. After the second and third workouts the differences were very small. There was a significant increase in resting IGF-1 levels in the supplemented group with no difference in post exercise levels when compared to placebo. This is not unusual in conditions of "over feeding". The supplement added between 1575 - 2475 kcals per day in this study.

There was a trend for reduced cortisol levels for both placebo and the supplement groups. Surprisingly, cortisol levels were not greatly different after post exercise supplementation. Performance appeared to be unaffected by supplementation. This is not unusual after such a short training protocol (3 days). There was one significant difference that should be noted, namely serum testosterone was significantly lower in the MassFuel group. The authors explained this observation from a macro nutrient ratio perspective. You see, while supplementing with MassFuel the percentage of calories from fat drops to 14% compared to 24% for the placebo period. It is well known that the highest resting testosterone levels are achieved when fat provides ~30% calories. It can be optimistically speculated that free testosterone levels remained the same from data measuring the ratio of total serum test and SHBG.

What is the take home message from all this? First, there was virtually no difference in the way the body responded to three consecutive days of training the same body parts. It is not unreasonable to consider training a body part for two or three days in a row and then giving it a couple days off. And finally, by using a carb/protein supplement in liquid form after training you can ensure that protein synthesis will begin as soon as possible after exercise.


Research Update: Cycling Creatine, Steroids and the Heart, Meal Replacement Drinks


----------



## gr81 (Apr 21, 2007)

man spending all you dough on these useless supps is a fools move. just get your diet on point, which I guaran-damn-tee is not the way your talkin. The first post said it all..... FOOD is the most important supplement!! no doubt about it. Get yourself some protein supplements (whey and cassien are both valuable) other than that, Omega 3's/CLA supps, perhaps a multi vitamin, and the creatine if you choose to use it can be valuable, but not without a diet thats on track.
 The rest is just fluff dude, don't listen to these jabronis talkin about which Nitrous supp is cheaper or which test booster is better. fucc that. stop lookin for an easy way to the top. A little blood, sweat, and discipline is the ONLY way to do it


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 22, 2007)

lmao.... Gr81one PREACH MAH NIGGUH


----------



## nni (Apr 23, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> ...



im not saying take an mrp post workout, i am saying a blend of carbs and protein is very beneficial, and studies more recent than 1998 have shown this. i am a fan of tipton's studies on eaa's + carbs, are they necessary, no, but then again no supplements are, but they will optimize your workout.


----------

